# MX7 Transmission question



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

Before i get flamed i already searched for this and couldnt find much information.

The MX7 transmission found on the RB25DET R33 Skyline Gts-T. would that be able to to be mated to the SR20 engines ( any generation of RWD sr20's)

If so how much would i be looking at and would the transmission off of a S14 be more cost effective.

Thanks in Advance for your anticipated cooperation.


P.S. This would be going into an S13


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I called it the MX7 in my sticky becasue I don't know the actual code. I *think* its called the FW5. The MX7 is the manual gearbox for the VL Commodore Turbo, and unless you live in australia, (even then they are as rare as) don't bother.....still they are a VERY stong gearbox....drag racers love 'em

The GTS-T R33 unit is the same as the MX7 but has twin ring syncros ( a Bork rings, then a metal cone and another ring, so it has two friction surfaces on the syncro instead of one) 

...But onto the question!

Yes you can but you'll need a custom front houseing, what you need to do (well the easiest method) is to cut the front of the houseing (where the box joins the engine) off the MX7/R33 unit, and tig weld the same part of the SR20DET (FS5) box onto the front of the MX7/R33 unit.....presto!

Other mods that need to be done are a new gearbox crossmember and you *may* need to enlarge your trans tunner, either by a cut and shut or "massage" it with a big hammer....

The gear stick position is the same, but you need a new hydraulic clutch slave cylinder (if you use a R33 one, anway they are only around $10AUS)


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

Thank you for the Info  now one more question.. which one has better gearing the R33 trans or the S14 trans? i wanna know cause im looking for good gearing for autoX


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

Nismodore said:


> cut the front of the houseing (where the box joins the engine) off the MX7/R33 unit, and tig weld the same part of the SR20DET (FS5) box onto the front of the MX7/R33


I have never heard of that idea for mating a gearbox to an engine but, I like it!


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

Nizmodore.

the actual tranny is a R30A family tranny. there are top shift and rear shift varieties. top shift is hte RB rear shift is the VG30DE/DETT


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Enthalpy said:


> Nizmodore.
> 
> the actual tranny is a R30A family tranny. there are top shift and rear shift varieties. top shift is hte RB rear shift is the VG30DE/DETT


Hmmmm I've never run across them being called that before........Where did you get that information? 

Always wanting to learn sumthing new


----------

